# Bock nib for Roman Harvest



## MartinPens (Dec 1, 2011)

Now that I know where to go for quality nibs,..... can anyone tell me which Bock nib fits the Roman Harvest FP kit?

Much appreciated!

Martin


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 1, 2011)

It takes a #6 nib. Classic Nibs has them coming or in stock. Others may also have the Bock #6. Check with Indy Pen Dance, also


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks! Will try to get some coming my direction.  Library articles were helpful in how to change them out. Am I assuming correctly that I only need the nib? I'm just swapping out one nib for the other, right?  I do not need a different nib feed?  I'm so on the learning curve with this and greatly appreciate the replies!!

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 1, 2011)

All you need is the nib, no feed or housing is needed...PM sent





MartinPens said:


> Thanks! Will try to get some coming my direction. Library articles were helpful in how to change them out. Am I assuming correctly that I only need the nib? I'm just swapping out one nib for the other, right? I do not need a different nib feed? I'm so on the learning curve with this and greatly appreciate the replies!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 1, 2011)

Most excellent. Thanks Roy!

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

